# vanilla ripple ice cream



## Trolldesbois

Hi everyone,
I'm desperately trying to translate this detailed flavour "Vanilla ripple ice cream" one character is eating. Having no context, I can't find any other translation than "Glace à la vanille". French happens to have such a poor lexicon sometimes (when it comes to ice cream at least!). I'm not even sure - is the flavour "rippled" (like "mixed with another one"), or the ice cream itself?
Thanks to you all for your help...
Trolldesbois


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

_*glace marbrée à la vanille*_ ?


----------



## Trolldesbois

oui ça me parait très représentatif! Comme on visionne bien un gâteau marbré...
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## OLN

Le français n'est pas si pauvre. 

Crème glacée marbrée en Anglais - Français-Anglais Dictionnaire

Habituellement, c'est la glace à la vanille qui est marbrée de X.
_Rasperry ripple_ _(vanilla) ice cream _: 






As-tu une photo à soumettre ?


----------



## k@t

Ou alors les ondulations réfèrent aux vagues créées par la poche à douille, cf. les glaces (à l') italienne(s), mais ne dirait-on pas alors _italian-style ice cream_ ?


----------



## Hildy1

Was it just "vanilla ripple ice cream", or was it something like "chocolate and vanilla ripple ice cream" or "blueberry and vanilla ripple ice cream"?

I don't understand what "vanilla ripple ice cream" by itself would be. Usually the main component is vanilla ice cream, with ripples / streaks of something else. 

In other words, it is "crème glacée / glace marbrée", but it has to be marbled with something.


----------



## Itisi

Hildy1 said:


> I don't understand what "vanilla ripple ice cream" by itself would be.


I'm also wondering...


----------



## k@t

Il est possible que la phrase soit tronquée, néanmoins _glace marbrée à la vanille_ "tout court" n'a rien d'une aberration.

*marbré*, c’est qui a des marbrures (oui je sais…), mais on n'est pas obligé de préciser la composition des marbrures (qui d’ailleurs peuvent être juste dues à des colorants).
Pour le gâteau on dit souvent *gâteau marbré* sans plus de précision, mais il peut être marbré au café, au chocolat, au nutella, à la fraise, etc.

Dans une *revue *:


> Les desserts (soufflé fromage blanc/myrtilles avec sa _*glace marbrée*_) sont du même ton.
> Le Point



Sur un *menu *:


> Aiguillette de boeuf à la moelle. Filets de poulet, Côte d'Azúr. Perdreaux rôtis. Petit pois de Murcie. _*Glace marbrée*_
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=m9JHAQAAMAAJ&q



Dans des *livres de recettes* :


> Glace marbrée à la vanille
> Douceurs glacées - glaces sorbets de l'enfance





> Crème glacée marbrée
> La cuisine des fleurs



Dans des *romans *:


> Goran avait acheté un pot de glace marbrée à la vanille
> Le Chuchoteur





> Ou aller prendre une_*crème glacée marbrée*_ au bar laitier
> Le Secrets du manoir


----------



## pointvirgule

k@t said:


> _glace marbrée à la vanille_ "tout court" n'a rien d'une aberration


Mais il s'agit d'abord de comprendre ce que signifie l'original en anglais.

Comme OLN et Hildy1 l'ont expliqué, les saveurs de glace contenant le mot _ripple _sont produites à partir de glace à la vanille (blanche), à laquelle on ajoute des marbrures d'une autre saveur.
Par exemple, _chocolate ripple_ signifie : marbrée au chocolat ; _butterscotch ripple_, marbrée au caramel.
En suivant ce modèle, _vanilla ripple_ voudrait dire : « glace à la vanille marbrée de vanille », ce qui est absurde, d'où la perplexité des membres anglophones.

C'est la raison pour laquelle on demande à voir des phrases complètes et non de simples fragments.


----------



## Itisi

Eh oui...


----------



## k@t

Certes, mais en français aussi on aura tendance à préciser (cf. le commentaire d’OLN), mais ça n’a rien d’obligatoire, il me semble que ça peut être également la même chose en anglais, non ?
Il s'agit alors de décrire le type de glace, sans forcément en préciser les parfums.


> Variegated or _*Ripple Ice Cream*_. This is generally a vanilla ice cream into which flavoured syrups and fruit or nut preparations are mechanically injected to produce a variegated or marbleized effect. Recently a device has been patented for blending ice creams of different colours or flavours to produce this marbleizing effect.
> 
> The Complete Technology Book Of Cocoa, Chocolate, Ice Cream And Other Milk Products


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien si on ne précise pas les parfums, moi  j'inverserais :  _glace à la vanille marbrée.   _
Ou bien _glace/crème glacée marbrée _ (tout court), puisque_ vanille_ est en général sous entendu.

Si je lisais _glace marbrée à la vanille_, à part _vanille marbrée de vanille, _je  pourrais penser que c'est (par exemple) _une glace au chocolat marbrée à la vanille. _
Comme le négatif d'une _glace à la vanille marbrée au chocolat.  _

Cela dit, je pense comme les autres qu'il faudrait une phrase complète.

Dans la légende de cette photo, il est écrit : 





> Five home made* vanilla ripple ice cream* in a waffle cone in vintage retro tin can on a white background.


  Alors, si les parfums ne sont pas tous les mêmes, je dirais que ce sont cinq variétés de _glace (à la vanille) marbrée. _


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> moi j'inverserais : _glace à la vanille marbrée. _


Personnellement, je n’ai aucune inversion pour l’aversion. Euh, non, c’est l’inverse.

Cependant la vanille indiquant plus le parfum qu’autre chose (même si on peut dans certaines glaces trouver les graines de vanille, on se doute qu’il est plutôt difficile d’en faire des marbrures), les groupes sont assez mobiles :

1.      _Glace marbrée vanillée._
2.      _Glace vanillée marbrée._
3.      _Glace marbrée parfumée à la vanille._
4.      _Glace parfumée à la vanille marbrée._

Avec pour ma part, une petite préférence pour 1 et 3, donc finalement pour _glace marbrée à la vanille_. Sans doute parce que le type de X est plus informatif que le parfum, donc logiquement placé en premier.
De même que l’on dirait plutôt un _gâteau roulé + parfum_, que l’inverse.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I'm with Itisi and other anglophones here in the sense that I'd have no idea what "vanilla ripple" is either. My first guess is it was just some dumb name to try to make the ice cream sound fancy. We have lots of off-the-wall flavors here. k@t's definition in #11 must be it, though. I learned something new! So it seems like the ice cream is vanilla with "ripples" of other flavors...

I found something online that seems to go with Nicomon's in that it's glace à la vanille marbée au caramel.....for example...

Glace à la vanille / caramel au beurre salé - Tout le monde à table !   "c'est une glace à la vanille marbrée de caramel au beurre salée  ...."

The English is super informal, and we anglophones couldn't decipher it by the phrase alone. But to be most precise, more precise/clair than the English was, " une glace à la vanille marbrée [de xyz]" seems closest.   however, k@t's choice captures the confusing-phrasing of the English


----------



## Nicomon

I think we all agree that the English sounds very strange.
This is why I tried to find a picture, and provided it with the English capture  that describes it - which is exactly like that of Trolldesbois.

@  k@t :   J'en conclus que... nous ne sommes pas tout à fait d'accord.   Mais ce n'est pas grave.   

Dans mon exemple  fictif de _glace au chocolat marbrée à la vanille_... j'imaginais de marbrures de glace à la vanille.
Je continue de préférer l'adjectif _marbrée _à la fin et le lecteur doit deviner à quel parfum elle est marbrée, cette glace à la vanille.

Ton option  4  fait penser que  « _vanille marbrée _» est un parfum.  Comme dans « _ glace parfumée à l'orange_ ».


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> @ k@t : J'en conclus que... nous ne sommes pas tout à fait d'accord. Mais ce n'est pas grave.


Un peu mon n’veu que j'veux, que c'est pas graveuh,  viveuh la différenceuh !


Nicomon said:


> Ton option 4 fait penser que « _vanille marbrée _» est un parfum. Comme dans « _ glace parfumée à l'orange_ ».


Oui, ce qui va plutôt dans le sens de mettre le type avant le parfum (et bien sûr, je me suis emmêlée les pinceaux, ce n’est pas la 4, mais la 3 qui a ma préférence : type en premier, parfum après - je vais corriger mon précédent post).

Cet ordre ne valant que quand les marbrures ne sont pas définies, autrement les choses changent :
Glace à la vanille marbrée au chocolat.
et non
Glace marbrée au chocolat à la vanille (non que ce soit faux, mais c’est moins naturel + on pourrait comprendre en effet que c’est le chocolat qui est parfumé à la vanille et non la glace, cela dit, dans la bouche, y a pas trop de différence !)


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

The point of my link was to show how it is said in French.


----------



## Nicomon

Long post.  Pour intéressés seulement.

La phrase suivante me porte à penser que cette glace n'est peut-être pas marbrée, en fin de compte :


> Needless to say, the *Museum of Ice Cream* was quite the sprinkle-covered hit when it briefly popped up in the meatpacking neck of Manhattan back in the summer of 2016.[...] Now the light-hearted innovators behind that pop-up experience are bringing the whole cold-to-the-tongue concept to the Arts District in Los Angeles, for more time than it takes a *scoop of* *vanilla ripple* to melt, but barely.


 Là,  j'imagine une crème glacée molle à la vanille de ce type.  Ça fond vite!

J'ai aussi trouvé ceci  (mais je trouve la syntaxe étrange, en fin de phrase): 





> Great refreshing coffee beverage! Loved the combo of ingredients. I used * vanilla ripple ice cream *which in addition to blending in the drink,
> I also garnished it with a scoop on top.


 Qui voudrait ajouter une glace marbrée à quoi que ce soit, dans une boisson au café? 

Dans la phrase suivante, ils décrivent un scotch : 





> Cask is sweeter than the Macallan 18, with less treacle and brine, carrying *notes of vanilla ripple *and creme brulee, with a spice-toned finish.


 Par contre sur cette photo, la glace/crème glacée à la vanille est bien marbrée :  Gold Cup Vanilla Ripple

*@S_C  : * I know that your link was to show how we'd say it in French.  

But then in English, like pv wrote earlier, that would normally be _butterscotch ripple. _At least in Canada.  
As found on a list of 48 flavors - name in bold, then the definition : 





> *BUTTERSCOTCH RIPPLE* - Vanilla Ice Cream, Butterscotch Swirl


  Then you have OLN's picture, which says : _Rasperry ripple_ _(vanilla) ice cream.  _Not *vanilla ripple.*  Which is why everyone is puzzled.

Ça doit être une glace faite à base *de ceci*.    (Non, je ne suis pas sérieuse )


----------



## Itisi




----------



## Nicomon

Alors toi aussi, tu penses que ce serait / pourrait être ce que j'appelle de la « crème glacée molle  »?

Je remets cette ligne de mon post fleuve.  





> Là, j'imagine une crème glacée molle à la vanille de *ce type.* Ça fond vite!


 *Ajout - *Si c'est ça, alors k@t (voir post 5) aurait vu juste, en parlant de  *glace italienne*.  Je ne connaissais pas, ou avait oublié, cette appellation.


> La *glace à l'italienne*, ou *crème glacée molle*, est un type de crème glacée très aérée, préparée dans une machine réfrigérante ou avec une poche à douille,
> qui la sert directement dans le cornet.


----------



## Itisi

Nico, je n'en sais rien, mais ça ne me paraît pas improbable...

(Comme je n'arrivais pas à mettre de texte à côté de l'image, ça m'a paru amusant de mettre l'image toute seule !)


----------



## Hildy1

Interesting photo. It's what I have always heard referred to as "soft ice cream" (a chemical concoction with little resemblance to real ice cream). Was it called "vanilla ripple" on the website? 

When I look at Google images of "vanilla ripple ice cream", the pictures are of (regular) marbled ice cream.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I think we need to take off the hairnet, the white coat, the latex gloves and the face mask, come out of the ice-cream factory for a moment and consider what - if any - significance the actual flavour of the ice cream has in the context. A character in a book is eating a vanilla ripple ice cream. In what way does "vanilla ripple" contribute to the characterisation of the person eating it or the immediate scene, in what way - if any - is it significant in the wider context of the narrative? That's the question we need to ask. To me, unless there is some kind of other indication, vanilla ripple ice cream means an absolutely bog-standard run-of-the-mill nothing-too-exotic ice cream and would be used to show that the character is just the average Joe (or, indeed, Josephine) Bloggs, the man (or, indeed, woman) on the Clapham omnibus, a person of not particularly refined tastes, not a gourmet. So I would keep it as simple as possible.

We may come up with a technically brilliant translation, but if - in its icecreamological precision - it unjustifiably, on grounds of flow and readability, comes to "icecream-bomb" the focus of that immediate "snapshot" onto something which is actually a minor detail, the translation editor will just edit it out to something simple.

How relevant or important is the ice-cream flavour here, Trolldesbois? Is it on a par with (a particular kind of ) liver, fava beans and chianti?


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I agree, Enquiring Mind. I think "glace marbrée à la vanille" *or* "glace à la vanille marbrée" would suffice perfectly well.


----------



## Itisi

I have been having the same thoughts...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

For what it's worth, vanilla ice cream with ripples of chocolate is called 'vanilla fudge' in the States. (Later the name of a rock band.)


----------



## Trolldesbois

Wow thanks for all these answers... 
Unfortunately there's no added context, the character's mother's just received a big trunk from home (Nigeria) and the girl is allowed to eat Vanilla ripple ice cream to celebrate...
I also wondered if it could be italian-style (with waves) but since they didn't go out (you can't actually buy these, can you) I thought it was probably the flavour -though there's no other flavour mentioned. I've got no picture, text only...


----------



## Trolldesbois

I think I'll go for glace marbrée à la vanille indeed... No need for technical details here, but the question is: if french readers come across this text, will this image of "glace marbrée à la vanille" be clear to them?


----------



## pointvirgule

Puisqu'on ne sait toujours pas exactement ce que signifie _vanilla ripple_, pourquoi ne pas se contenter de _glace à la vanille_, comme tu l'as suggéré au début, _and call it a day_ ?  Je ne peux pas croire que ce mot _ripple _ait une importance de premier plan dans le déroulement de l'intrigue...


----------



## Itisi

Ok, ça ne peut donc pas être une glace molle.  Je suis d'accord avec Nico, glace à la vanille marbrée.

Mais j'irais même plus loin que pv : 'une glace', tout court, and _call it a day_ !


----------



## Trolldesbois

Here is the original :
"I still remember the day the fat suitcase arrived [sorry it wasn't a trunk!]. My mom squealed and I got to eat Vanilla ripple ice cream because mom was so happy that Grandma had packed the best of Nigeria in that suitcase".
Je ne vais pas laisser ripple de côté, même si cela restera mysterieux .... Je vais opter pour Glace marbrée à la vanille. merci à tous!


----------



## pointvirgule

Itisi said:


> Mais j'irais même plus loin que pv : 'une glace', tout court, and _call it a day_ !


I think this version is too plain vanilla.


----------



## Itisi

I only suggested it really so you could come out with that, *pv*! (I love it!)


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, si j'ai bien compris... après tous ces posts... trolldesbois a choisi la suggestion donnée dès le post #2.

J'ai comme l'impression d'avoir perdu mon temps, moi.


----------



## Trolldesbois

Non non Nicomon, j'ai beaucoup apprécié l'implication de chacun dans mon problème de glace...et ravie de savoir qu'une glace italienne s'appelle techniquement une glace molle (même si c'est moins glamour...!!


----------

